# Irish pension entitlement?



## Allen (6 Aug 2004)

An elderly relative, living in England, recently met some people who are getting a pension from the Irish state and they convinced him he was entitled to some similar sort of pension.
Could anyone tell me if there is any possibility of him being entitled to any sort of Irish pension?
The scant details I have are: Born in Ireland in 1928, moved to England in 1950 and remained there ever since. Worked for two years in Ireland and spent another two years in the Irish army before leaving for England.
Thanks.


----------



## Guest (9 Aug 2004)

> Could anyone tell me if there is any possibility of him being entitled to any sort of Irish pension?

His Irish PRSI ("stamps") contribution records are probably of relevance in this context - particularly in relation to possible entitlement to a contributory old age pension.

www.welfare.ie/schemes/re...index.html

If he has an Irish RSI/PPS number (or even if he hasn't) then he can contact Welfare and ask if they can trace his records:

www.welfare.ie/contact/index.html

Is there any possibility that he's entitled to an Irish Army pension instead or as well?

[broken link removed]

I presume that he's getting some sort of UK pension anyway?


----------



## Allen (11 Aug 2004)

Thanks for those links.
He is getting a pension in England so he does not "need" the money. He is afraid that he is missing out on an entitlement but it appears that he is not.


----------



## eileencara (27 Oct 2008)

Allen said:


> An elderly relative, living in England, recently met some people who are getting a pension from the Irish state and they convinced him he was entitled to some similar sort of pension.
> Could anyone tell me if there is any possibility of him being entitled to any sort of Irish pension?
> The scant details I have are: Born in Ireland in 1928, moved to England in 1950 and remained there ever since. Worked for two years in Ireland and spent another two years in the Irish army before leaving for England.
> Thanks.


 My brother is in his mid eighties , he was a short while in the Irish army and last year he applied and received his Irish pension and several thousand pounds back money .

Yes he is entitled . my brother is in his mid eighties and spent a while in Irish army. Last year he applied and received his Irish pension and several thousand pounds back money.Also he has lived in the UK since the 50's.


----------



## aobrien1977 (2 Mar 2012)

*army pension*

Hi, I know your last comment on this was a few years ago but my father is in a similar situation. He was in the congo in the 60s. He got shot and almost died. He left shortly afterwards. In total he was in the army 3.5 years. He is 73 now. I wondering should he have a pension too????


----------

